# Sexiest Fursuit Ever



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3933771 

Man I'd kill for that, even a partial of that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

W. T. F...


*sigh* Leave it to Fuzzy, huh?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

This doesn't surprise me


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This doesn't surprise me


^this...


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 30, 2010)

Eeh hee hee, made me smile.
Oh you.


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2010)

God damnit fursuits are not sexy.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 30, 2010)

Only to you, Fuzzy!


----------



## Shukie (May 30, 2010)

a fursuit is a pile of fur and foam. YOU are the reason people think we're all animal fucking pedo's hiding in fuckin mickey mouse and barney. Good job.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

Wouldn't that be against some copyright law?


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Shukie said:


> a fursuit is a pile of fur and foam. YOU are the reason people think we're all animal fucking pedo's hiding in fuckin mickey mouse and barney. Good job.


All the stuff on FA is just pixels, what's your point?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Shukie said:


> a fursuit is a pile of fur and foam. YOU are the reason people think we're all animal fucking pedo's hiding in fuckin mickey mouse and barney. Good job.


Sexy is an adjective

You don't have to be sexually attracted to something to think it's sexy

just sayin'


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 31, 2010)

That is a nice fursuit


----------



## Miryhis (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wouldn't that be against some copyright law?



No, because it's based of the species and not the actual character... there's some strange loophole saying you can't copyright a species. Plus the suit is based off the 'concept' of what the commissioner thought a Lombax looked like.

Kind of like how someone did a Pikawolf suit and it doesn't violate copyright law because it's not an actual Pikachu.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> No, because it's based of the species and not the actual character... there's some strange loophole saying you can't copyright a species. Plus the suit is based off the 'concept' of what the commissioner thought a Lombax looked like.
> 
> Kind of like how someone did a Pikawolf suit and it doesn't violate copyright law because it's not an actual Pikachu.


That's kind of a stupid loophole. They're still taking advantage of someone else's idea in order to turn a profit. It _should_ be illegal. 

Oh well. At least they have to live with knowing that Insomniac hates them eternally.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Insomniac loves Jashwa. <3


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Insomniac loves Jashwa. <3


Most of them don't know me, but I've played with a few people that work there that were pretty cool. Not like they'd remember me from a few games, but they hate people who ruin their characters.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's kind of a stupid loophole. They're still taking advantage of someone else's idea in order to turn a profit. It _should_ be illegal.


They do have some copyrights to character/species ideas like this, but you can't say that _you_ created the species idea or whatever, and then make money off of it


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Insomniac loves Jashwa. <3


And hates you. I hope you realize that as much as you love those games I don't think they'd take to kindly to your, erm, _passion_ shall we say for the character. Sorry Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> And hates you. I hope you realize that as much as you love those games I don't think they'd take to kindly to your, erm, _passion_ shall we say for the character. Sorry Fuzzy.



No wai, you work for Insomniac? I never knew.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No wai, you work for Insomniac? I never knew.


They've publicly stated in their podcast that they all hate furries who indulge in/draw porn of Ratchet.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

I'd hate it if someone made porn of any of my characters.
wink wink hint hint


----------



## Melo (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They've publicly stated in their podcast that they all hate furries who indulge in/draw porn of Ratchet.



What do you mean by indulge in? I know they don't like the dirty stuff, but I also know they enjoy the fanboys that go through the lenghts to make suits and various kinds of merchandise.

Btw that suit is pretty damn awesome, probably my favorite to date. My only complaints are eyes>green, tail>tuft, head>pilot cap.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They've publicly stated in their podcast that they all hate furries who indulge in/draw porn of Ratchet.



My Care-O-Meter: 

|*X*--------------------------|
0%____________100%


I like what I like, and I don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

The tail on that lombax is done wrong.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Btw that suit is pretty damn awesome. My only complaints are eyes>green, tail>tuft, head>pilot cap.


I don't think it was supposed to be Ratchet himself, but rather just a lombax.


----------



## Melo (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I don't think it was supposed to be Ratchet himself, but rather just a lombax.



This is true, but the tail tuft is still a part of the lombax. The only real, Ratchet give away would be the cap.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

I agree, my lombax tail is better than that one. :3 But the whole suit is super sexy.


----------



## Miryhis (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's kind of a stupid loophole. They're still taking advantage of someone else's idea in order to turn a profit. It _should_ be illegal.
> 
> Oh well. At least they have to live with knowing that Insomniac hates them eternally.



lol, copyright law is very weird. I agree though, I wouldn't make a suit of an existing character/species that belonged to someone else. It's better to make a suit of something that's your idea anyway... less legal troubles x3



Jashwa said:


> The tail on that lombax is done wrong.



That's probably a reason it slipped though, as long as someone makes these last minute changes, they're fine and can't be sued.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> This is true, but the tail tuft is still a part of the lombax. The only real, Ratchet give away would be the cap.


More material = more money. So, if Azure just wanted to get the job done, she can just add a skinny tail. Plus, the commissionist may have wanted it that way. 

Then again, I shouldn't be complaining. It's still a good suit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 31, 2010)

Fuzza! When I saw that title of this thread and was like "I wonder?" and sure enough I wondered right.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> My Care-O-Meter:
> 
> |*X*--------------------------|
> 0%____________100%
> ...



Oddly enough, this is what makes you awesome. Doesn't matter what I think though, Insomniac still wants to have a word with you.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> this is what makes you awesome.


Oh wow I didn't know you and Fuzzy were bros. 8)


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

*What to do in this thread*
A step-by-step guide for the non-enlightened:


Click the thread.
Notice Fuzzy's avatar.
Think 'What the hell, I'll just click it.'.
Click link.
Roll eyes.
Think 'Well, that _is_ a nice fursuit.'.
Go back to thread.
Notice Fuzzy's avatar again.
Roll eyes again.
Post this.

Am I doin it rite?​


Jashwa said:


> Wouldn't that be against some copyright law?



Wow. I can't wait to see the faces on the jury.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *What to do in this thread*
> A step-by-step guide for the non-enlightened:
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes, you are.

Edit: I love you mods.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh wow I didn't know you and Fuzzy were bros. 8)



Fuzzy's got the right idea about sexuality and enforced societal norms. He's a pretty cool dude. He reads my essays and everything!


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fuzzy's got the right idea about sexuality and enforced societal norms. He's a pretty cool dude. He reads my essays and everything!


You write essays?

In your free time???


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fuzzy's got the right idea about sexuality and enforced societal norms. He's a pretty cool dude. He reads my essays and everything!



You are Patrick and I am Spongebob. We're BFF.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 2, 2010)

The Lombax of all things!? lol

I have a crush on Leo Bluewolf's suit but thats cause ya know, it actually has some sex appeal to it, the piercing eyes, the not so cartoony body. I just can't see one of those huge eyes cartoony fursuits that Azure makes as sexy XD



Edit: Now I feel selfconscious. Sorry Leo if you see this and I come off as a creep. I swear I'm not ;_;
You just have a handsome fursuit.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a nice job on that.
Someone did put some time into that.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 5, 2010)

i looks good and well done, but am i the only one that sees the shaved but and the slightly opened mouth?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 5, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Luca (Jun 5, 2010)

As soon as I saw fuzzy's name under the thread title I knew it was gonna be a lombax...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

-cries- I did. not. Need. to. see. that.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 5, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> -cries- I did. not. Need. to. see. that.



what? if it had something to do with the deleted post i will be pissed that i missed it


----------

